# Vote for Crush!



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Morton Salt is running a photo contest for best photo of a pup in winter garb. There is a totally awesome photo of a V in blaze orange flying through the air, ears flapping. Currently #1 in voting.

Don't let the chihuahua win...vote for Crush!

www.mortonbestinsnow.com

Really great pic. Worth a couple seconds to see it, IMHO.

I don't know the photographer/owner at all. I'm not getting a cut! Just thought you'd all want to see!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Voted! That's a fantastic shot!! There are 4 Vs in the top 20!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

That is awesome - I voted for all of the V's


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful shot - go vizslas!


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

I voted for all of the Vs. I love our breed!


----------

